# Diasend Question



## LorraineP (Aug 16, 2017)

I'm not sure exactly what the "Include manually entered records" tick box is referring to on the Diasend blood glucose reports. It's plain English yet the only way I know how to enter records is electronically via the pump and/or my glucometer.

So I tend to untick the box as I end up with slightly better results. For example 7.9 average when the box is ticked and 7.5 when the box is unchecked.

Am I cheating? I can't for the life of me figure out where or how I could have entered records manually.  I don't enter BG records into my pump outside of bolus(es) and my glucometer takes care of the rest of the BG results.

Am I missing something obvious here?


----------



## Northerner (Aug 16, 2017)

I have no idea, as not a pumper, but giving this a <bump> in case anyone has missed it who might be able to help


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 16, 2017)

I had not even spotted that on the Diasend options.  Like you I shall be interested in any answers that you get on this, as I have no idea when I would enter any data manually, and as you haven't done that,why there is a difference in your averages. 

I have to do a download in preparation for my forthcoming appointment with the consultant, so will have a good look.  I know it all looks a bit different now as Diasend have been bought out by another company, but it seems to have the same stuff there.


----------



## stephknits (Aug 16, 2017)

Manually entered results are results you enter into your pump that you have done on a different meter.  When I started on the pump and did my trial without insulin I manually entered all my data.


----------



## LorraineP (Aug 24, 2017)

Thank you Stephknits. I didn't realise I had replies! 

I think the penny has just dropped with me where these manual results are coming from. I noticed that the so called manual results have "m" after them and they are always shown against readings that I entered into the pump when taking a bolus. However they are duplicates of the glucose readings from my glucometer. After I upload my pump I then upload my glucometer BG results which includes all bolus and non bolus results so, duh, of course there will be duplicates. Unticking the manual box gets rid of the duplicates and at least with my last upload shows a better average. Good! I'm not cheating!


----------

